# SASIBANK VAY TÍN CHẤP TẠI HẢI PHÒNG , GIẢI NGÂN TRONG 24 GIỜ



## khanhhuyen1102 (4/5/22)

*SASIBANK VAY TÍN CHẤP TẠI HẢI PHÒNG , GIẢI NGÂN TRONG 24 GIỜ*
Sasibank hiện nay đang có chương trình cho vay đối với hầu hết các tỉnh trên địa bàn cả nước , thì tỉnh Hải Phòng có nhu cầu vay vốn khá cao.
Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu vay vốn cấp thiết của người dân Hải Phòng Sasibank chúng tôi đã có các gói vay tín chấp ở tỉnh Hải Phòng




_*Sasibank hồ sơ vay tín chấp tại Hải Phòng *_
*1.VAY TÍN CHẤP TẠI HẢI PHÒNG*
Vay tín chấp là hình thức vay không cần tài sản thế chấp , cầm cố từ khách hàng đi vay tiền , sàn kết nối tài chính sasibank xét duyệt khoản vay dựa trên uy tín cá nhân thông qua hồ sơ như : hợp đồng lao động , bảng lương , hợp đồng bảo hiểm nhân thọ , sao kê ngân hàng….
*•  Vay theo bảng lương , hợp đồng lao động
•  Vay theo sao kê tài khoản ngân hàng
•   Vay theo hợp đồng bảo hiểm nhân thọ 
•  Vay theo đăng ký xe máy ( cavet xe )
•  Vay theo hóa đơn tiền điện
•  Vay theo sao kê thẻ tín dụng
•  Vay theo hợp đồng tín chấp
•  Vay theo lương dành cho khách hàng có thu nhập tháng cao
•  Vay theo sim chính chủ
•  Vay theo hóa đơn bưu điện*
Ngoài ra khách hàng vẫn đang có dư nợ thì vẫn được hỗ trợ vay lên đến 50 triệu , chương trình này là chương trình mới giúp khách hàng giảm nhẹ gánh nặng tài chính để ổn định cuộc sống.

*2.LÃI SUẤT CHO VAY TÍN CHẤP SASIBANK TẠI HẢI PHÒNG*
Mức lãi suất sẽ được công bố minh bạch , cụ thể , rõ ràng trên trang web và fanpage của sàn kết nối tài chính Sasibank , lãi suất ưu đãi chỉ từ 1,58%/tháng vì vậy khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi đi vay không phải quá lo lắng về chi phí lãi của khoản vay.
•  Vay tín chấp theo lương : 1,66% - 2,95%/tháng hạn mức là 10 triệu đến 70 triệu
•  Vay theo bảo hiểm nhân thọ : 1,66% - 2,95%/tháng hạn mức là 10 triệu đến 70 triệu
•  Vay theo hóa đơn điện : 1,66% - 2,95%/tháng hạn mức cho vay 10 triệu đến 50 triệu
•  Vay theo cavet xe máy : 1,66% - 2,95%/tháng hạn mức vay là 12 triêu đến 30 triệu

*3. ĐẶC ĐIỂM , LỢI ÍCH KHI VAY TÍN CHẤP SASIBANK TẠI HẢI PHÒNG*
•  Hạn mức cho vay : Từ 10 - 100 triệu
•  Thời hạn vay linh hoạt từ 6 - 36 tháng
•  Phương thức trả nợ : trả nợ dần (gốc + lãi ) hàng tháng
•  Thủ tục vay đơn giản , giải quyết hồ sơ nhanh chóng

*4. ĐIỀU KIỆN VÀ THỦ TỤC HỒ SƠ VAY TÍN CHẤP SASIBANK TẠI HẢI PHÒNG



*
_*Sasibank hồ sơ vay tín chấp tại Hải Phòng *_
Sasibank vay tín chấp tại *Hải Phòng*  - hồ sơ đơn giản nhất

*Sasibank hồ sơ vay tín chấp tại An Giang đơn giản và ưu đãi lãu suất*
Điều kiện lên hồ sơ
•  Khách hàng có độ tuổi vay từ 20 - 60 tuổi
•  Không có nợ xấu
•  Giấy chứng mình nhân dân photo và sổ hộ khẩu/KT3
•  Ảnh thẻ 3x4

*Vay tín chấp Sasibank theo bảng lương tại Hải Phòng *
Điều kiện :
khách hàng có nhu cầu vay hiện đang đi làm hưởng lương công ty trên 3 tháng , có mức lương tối thiểu là 3 triệu đồng trả theo tiền mặt hoặc qua thẻ
Hồ sơ vay vốn :
•  Hợp đồng vay tín chấp theo bảng lương theo mẫu của bên cho vay quy định
•  Hợp đồng lao động ( hoặc xác nhận nơi mà người đi vay đang công tác )
•  Giấy xác nhận lương hoặc sao kê lương ngân hàng ( lương qua thẻ chuyển khoản ngân hàng )

*Vay tín chấp Sasibank theo hợp đồng bảo hiểm nhân thọ tại Hải Phòng *
Điều kiện :
Khách hàng vay vốn là người đứng tên trên sổ bảo hiểm nhân thọ đã đóng phí trước đó trên 1 năm , mức phí đóng tối thiểu 2 triệu/năm
Hồ sơ vay vốn :
•  Bản photo sổ bảo hiểm nhân thọ
•  Phiếu đóng tiền 2 kỳ (tối thiểu là 6 tháng trước đó )
•  Hồ sơ vay tín chấp theo BHNT theo mẫu của bên cho vay

*Vay tín chấp sasibank theo hóa đơn tiền điện tại Hải Phòng *
Điều kiện :
Khách hàng đăng ký vay là người đứng tên trên hóa đơn tiền điện , hóa đơn điện 3 tháng gần nhất phải trên 300.000 vnđ
Hồ sơ vay vốn :
•  Hóa đơn điện của 3 tháng gần nhất trên 300 ngàn đồng
•  Hồ sơ vay vốn tiêu dùng theo hóa đơn điện và theo yêu cầu của ngân hàng bạn muốn vay 

Trên đây là toàn bộ thông tin về lãi xuất cũng như điều kiện để vay vốn tại Sasibank . với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành tài chính và đã xử lý thành công nhiều trường hợp hồ sơ khó chúng tôi có rất nhiều sản phẩm phù hợp với bạn . hãy để lại thông tin hoặc liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ khoản vay như mong muốn tại sasibank 
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Xem chi tiết nhiều khoản vay tại đây . [ SaSiBank - Nền tảng kết nối ngân hàng trực tuyến ]
Liên hệ tư vấn hồ sơ . Zalo 0528 266 266 
Sasibank - Sàn kết nối tài chính số 1 Việt Nam 
Kết nối hàng ngàn món vay thành công mỗi ngày*


----------

